# Rude awakening today



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Now that I've finally calmed down a bit. I thought I would write a new thread about what happened today.

On my last thread I had written an update about my H deflecting a lot of my Q's to him about his faithfulness, and if he is lying to me still. It was eating away at me that he was definitely hiding something, and trying to say I didn't want the R to succeed. 

So here's what happened today...

The day was going pretty normal for me and my girls. I had just finished making lunch, and replying to some TAM posts. As I was looking at my H's last texts he sent me, a light bulb turned on in my head. "Hmm" I thought, "my H won't tell me what he's hiding, so maybe the girls who's phone numbers I snuck off of his phone will know some things" 

So, hands shaking and nerves high, I sent the two numbers a "hey"...soon they answered, and I told them it was (H's name)'s wife. They did continue talking to me, and so I felt like I could ask them some deeper questions. 

What did I find out? That neither had talked to him in about three weeks (good) and that my H had been going to see one of the girl's at her workplace in the morning's (a month ago). She claimed they did not have sex. 

Fine enough...I knew he was talking to girls at that time, and because of it I was ready to leave. I came back on the assumption that my H has not had sex with anyone since last year and that he would keep the promise to be faithful. 

What happened next?

Girl #2 told me after a long thought out pause...that they had had sex together at her place, and he didn't even wear protection. This happened at the same time he had been meeting girl #1...after our family vacation. I was staying with my parents and he was back home doing this. 

My H doesn't know that I know this yet.

My H has told me before that he was talking with 10 women in total at that time. So how many of those women do you think he had sex with now that I've found out about one?

Makes me sick.

I felt like punching in a wall...like screaming at the top of my lungs. The gull nerve of him!

So, I still have not told him that I know what he did, and that he lied to me. I have been very upset all day, but I am set on leaving for my parents house in the morning. 

I can't live a life worried anymore that he will bring home STD's and put me through this kind of pain again. 

I'm out.


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

Somethingelse, I'm so sorry for you. True cheater form, he's been trickletruthing and gaslighting you. I bet you're not shocked.

At least you have a firm direction to go in now. No more wondering. I haven't been down that road yet, but suspect that I will. I'm sure it'll be tough early on, but will eventually be for the best. I'm sure there's lots more support coming from others here who have travelled that road. Stay strong!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good for you for finding out. And thankfully, for whatever reason, the girl told you the truth, or some of it.


----------



## Wazza (Jul 23, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> Now that I've finally calmed down a bit. I thought I would write a new thread about what happened today.
> 
> On my last thread I had written an update about my H deflecting a lot of my Q's to him about his faithfulness, and if he is lying to me still. It was eating away at me that he was definitely hiding something, and trying to say I didn't want the R to succeed.
> 
> ...


I hate to ask this.

Could girl #2 be after him and lying to you to split you up?


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Serial cheater. 

To cheat on you after spending a vacation with his wife and his daughters? To kiss some wh0re with the lips he kissed his children just prior?

He has no respect for you or the marriage. Separate. Cause soon hes gonna slip back into serial cheating form when the heat is off.


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

Wazza said:


> I hate to ask this.
> 
> Could girl #2 be after him and lying to you to split you up?


Sounds like cheating girl #2 deserves him anyway. And then it'll be a competition to see who cheats on the other first.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I feel for you. Just stay strong & focus on your's & your daughter's needs. I know it is hard, sometimes you just feel like there aren't enough emotions to express what you are feeling.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm sorry you're going through this. 10 women he was talking to? To me that's just deranged.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Good for you for finding out. And thankfully, for whatever reason, the girl told you the truth, or some of it.


:iagree:

Good for you! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

sinnister said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this. 10 women he was talking to? To me that's just deranged.


He craves the attention...it's an illness.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> Now that I've finally calmed down a bit. I thought I would write a new thread about what happened today.
> 
> On my last thread I had written an update about my H deflecting a lot of my Q's to him about his faithfulness, and if he is lying to me still. It was eating away at me that he was definitely hiding something, and trying to say I didn't want the R to succeed.
> 
> ...


Get tested and get a lawyer. Good luck and I am sorry / glad that you have clear path now.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Wazza said:


> I hate to ask this.
> 
> Could girl #2 be after him and lying to you to split you up?



He admitted yesterday that he in fact did sleep with her.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Wow, that's rough. Yeah, it's bad enough what he was doing. This had to be a total dealbreaker. What has he said to you other than admitting this? Is he remorseful, begging, or just resigned to the fact it's over?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

You do jsut that and dont mention a thing to him!!!
Best route really.
dont answer calls and most definatley do not give in to him!!!
i think this is best for you.
the best thing to do when you have been caught is to jsut share the truth. you cant justify it no matter what route you go.

im sorry something:/
but you are doing the right thing here!!! Just keep your head up!

*big hugs for you*


----------



## chumplady (Jul 27, 2012)

Focus on YOU now. 

I would not confront him with what you know. I would immediately move half of your money into a new account in just your name (that's legal, just move half of all liquid assets). I would stop credit cards if they're joint. Hopefully you have one that's just yours. I would run a credit check on him at Free Credit Report & History | FreeCreditReport.com® Official because this will reveal if he has CCs or PO boxes or debt you don't know about. 

People who will screw you over, will also screw you over financially. Please protect yourself. A guy who's got 10 OW is a guy with more secrets than you know about.

I would take your text messages, all your evidence, and I would see a lawyer. They'll know what to do (especially if you live in a fault state). I would also make a counseling appoint for yourself to keep you strong through this nightmare. Also get STD testing.

Please go to your folks and go NC with him, totally. I know the temptation is HUGE to confront him and let him explain, apologize, somehow make this right to you. He is just going to hurt you further. And if he manages to manipulate you enough to back off -- he will screw you over first. And continue to lie and cheat. 

Anything he has to say to you, he can say to an attorney. Just file. 

I'm sorry, it's a terrible shock. Be a field marshall!


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your support. 

I'm at my parents house right now. H has tried to get me to come home already. He's been texting, and trying to call. 

Found out some more information about him. None good. 

Just trying to figure out what I'm going to do now.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Wow, that's rough. Yeah, it's bad enough what he was doing. This had to be a total dealbreaker. What has he said to you other than admitting this? Is he remorseful, begging, or just resigned to the fact it's over?



He also admitted to sleeping with two other women the past 4 months too. 

He was crying and begging for me to stay with him for hours and hours. Was totally out of it. Very upset. He was telling me he will do whatever it takes for me to stay with him. He is still trying to get me to stay with him now.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Vegemite said:


> Somethingelse, I'm so sorry for you. True cheater form, he's been trickletruthing and gaslighting you. I bet you're not shocked.
> 
> At least you have a firm direction to go in now. No more wondering. I haven't been down that road yet, but suspect that I will. I'm sure it'll be tough early on, but will eventually be for the best. I'm sure there's lots more support coming from others here who have travelled that road. Stay strong!


Thanks : )

The only shock I got, was thinking that I could have believed him all this time. How he could fool me into thinking that he wasn't actually having sex with these women.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

sinnister said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this. 10 women he was talking to? To me that's just deranged.


He is deranged


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> You do jsut that and dont mention a thing to him!!!
> Best route really.
> dont answer calls and most definatley do not give in to him!!!
> i think this is best for you.
> ...


Thanks bkay : )

He forced me to talk to him yesterday. But this morning I told him I do not want to talk anymore and I haven't answered any of his texts or calls.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Multiple affairs? I can see forgiving someone for doing it once, but beyond that, it would be just impossible for me...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

this is a serial cheater and unless he undergoes years of therapy and working towards change you are going to see more cheating, this is the sort of case that I recommend divorce


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Narcissists (if he is one) do come running when faced with rejection. It's more than their egos can take. The universe has to revolve around him.

But it's painfully obvious that he has serious issues whether he's a narcissist, or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chumplady (Jul 27, 2012)

Stay strong and DO NOT take him back. Please! Those tears are not tears for you. They're tears for himself. He fears consequences. You are of use to him. That's all. People who love you, do not behave like this. 

Please stay NC.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I figured that the tears were just him feeling sorry for himself. He has a lot of narcissistic traits. He's a very sick person. He kept saying he would rather be dead than to live without me. Let alone our children too. 

His wishes were for me to go to MC with him. and he said that he would book therapy for himself.

I don't believe a word he says, and at this point I don't want a relationship with him. He has done too much for me to want to reconcile. I was close to D when I thought he was just talking with these women. But this is too much now.


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> I figured that the tears were just him feeling sorry for himself. He has a lot of narcissistic traits. He's a very sick person. He kept saying he would rather be dead than to live without me. Let alone our children too.
> 
> .


Saying he would rather be "dead" is just a desperate narcissistic tactic. He's trying to mess with your mind. To get you to back down.

And the tears are a ploy too. I got the same thing when I did MC with my CW. She would turn on the tears in front of him, and of course he bought it. They were tears of rage in her case. Rage that I was right, she was wrong & she didn't like it. As chumplady said, the tears are for their benefit, to get their way.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Vegemite said:


> Saying he would rather be "dead" is just a desperate narcissistic tactic. He's trying to mess with your mind. To get you to back down.
> 
> And the tears are a ploy too. I got the same thing when I did MC with my CW. She would turn on the tears in front of him, and of course he bought it. They were tears of rage in her case. Rage that I was right, she was wrong & she didn't like it. As chumplady said, the tears are for their benefit, to get their way.



Yeah, and he would go from balling and pleading to getting angry and wanting to punch things. and then to crying again.


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> Yeah, and he would go from balling and pleading to getting angry and wanting to punch things. and then to crying again.


Narcissistic rage. It's truly sad & frightening at the same time when you read about narcissists and recognise so many of those traits in the person you married and once loved.


----------



## The bishop (Aug 19, 2012)

I am a serial cheater, a Narcissists, and a attention wh*re. So is your WH; he truely believes you will never leave him, so he is pulling out all the stops. We think we can control any situation and talk our way out of any problem. Your WH will eventually give up when he isn't getting any attention, but he will try try again... probably even after the D, if you go that route. He won't stop unitl he suceeds. He will quit on occasion but always try again. That is how we think (sick I know)

It's possession not releasing
It's controlling not caring

You have the strength to break away from him.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

The bishop said:


> I am a serial cheater, a Narcissists, and a attention wh*re. So is your WH; he truely believes you will never leave him, so he is pulling out all the stops. We think we can control any situation and talk our way out of any problem. Your WH will eventually give up when he isn't getting any attention, but he will try try again... probably even after the D, if you go that route. He won't stop unitl he suceeds. He will quit on occasion but always try again. That is how we think (sick I know)
> 
> It's possession not releasing
> It's controlling not caring
> ...


Thank you for telling me this. Can I ask you if you think he will ever change in this lifetime? (since you are one of these types of people)


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Vegemite said:


> Narcissistic rage. It's truly sad & frightening at the same time when you read about narcissists and recognise so many of those traits in the person you married and once loved.


It's disappointing to say the least


----------



## The bishop (Aug 19, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> Thank you for telling me this. Can I ask you if you think he will ever change in this lifetime? (since you are one of these types of people)


Anything is possible but I wouldn't count on it. He is going to have to change eveything about him to his core and like any addiction, fight to want that every day. It is all up to him and you certainly know he hasn't taken ownership of anything yet. 

I will have to tell my story soon to you all.... it will be eye opening and not pretty. I am still trying (sucessfully so far) this board helps (my latest addiction) but long long road ahead.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

The bishop said:


> Anything is possible but I wouldn't count on it. He is going to have to change eveything about him to his core and like any addiction, fight to want that every day. It is all up to him and you certainly know he hasn't taken ownership of anything yet.
> 
> I will have to tell my story soon to you all.... it will be eye opening and not pretty. I am still trying (sucessfully so far) this board helps (my latest addiction) but long long road ahead.


Very interested to read your story. Let me know when you do post it.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Yep this guy is sounding like a huge narcissist. 

At this point I'm thinking he subconsciously sees you more as an extension of himself, not an individual person, and thats why eventhough narcissist commonly cheat they go crazy when their spouses leave because its like a piece of themselves are leaving. 

You being his wife makes up part of his identity and he just wants it back. 

Hes not marriage material. 

From what I've heard, I'm amending my initial recommended course of action of separation to divorce. 


If he comes cruising by your parent's home uninvited looking for you then call the police so if anything happens they'll already know the situation and can take more severe action. I know it sounds extreme, but when narcissist don't get what they want they quickly turn to violence and destruction. (Like when you said he'd start punching thingss)


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

:iagree:

I never really understood "narcissistic supply" for a long time. Everytime I attempted to separate from my CW, she would finally agree, and within a day or 2, come back for another go at me.I just didn't get it. PA was a deal breaker for me.

But I now see it clearly. They are addicted to their routine of having a spouse who puts up with their [email protected] They don't want and have to establish a new one. And they feel so entitled, they think how dare you, the BS, consider leaving them. They are extremely desperate people. So I've learnt the hard way.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Desperate people can be dangerous people from what I've seen.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Now I'm getting scared


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not trying to scare you, but people who act in this behavior are usually unstable individuals. And him taking his rage out and punching objects is a common sign. 

instability = unpredictability 

I'm just a rather be safe than sorry kind of guy. 

See how it goes. Most of the time nothing of the sort arises but make sure to take notice and appropriate action if anything does.


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> Now I'm getting scared


Just have comfort in the fact that you can anticipate that he will try desperately to win you back. Be ready and surround yourself with good people who will support you through this.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

He is very unpredictable. Just makes me nervous to hear so many of you know what I know. It just confirms my fears. I hope that he can just suck it up and let me have my space eventually. 

I'm very blessed to have my family supporting me through this. They are here for me and the kids 100%. And all of you are helping me immensely too!


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Its just that this behavior unfortunately isn't uncommon. With the little information you given of him we can already piece it together. 

People with this kind of issues usually follow a general script of behavior, even if that behavior is unpredictable behavior. 

It may seem like they're uniquely damaged, but their thought processes and complexes are usually shared among those who display narcissistic behavior.

As long as you have a support base around you you'll be okay. :smthumbup:


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Well...I'm thinking H quit his job. Now he has driven 8 hours to come talk to me. I have been NC for 32 hours. He has already been to my parents house during the night...I didn't know until I read his text this morning. He's in a hotel now waiting until he can talk to me.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

^ here it comes. Not to worry, but take precautions.

An 8 hour drive and unannounced visit isn't really normal. Most people would call and talk it out before even considering going. 

Don't meet him alone, and don't let him come in the house. 

Just tell him that you or your family isn't comfortable with him being in there. You should also be able to gauge his state of mind by how he takes that.

Hopefully you two can talk from there.

If he gets belligerent or tries to force his way inside then hes definitely deep end narcissistic.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> Well...I'm thinking H quit his job. Now he has driven 8 hours to come talk to me. I have been NC for 32 hours. He has already been to my parents house during the night...I didn't know until I read his text this morning. He's in a hotel now waiting until he can talk to me.


Make sure that when he comes to talk to you because i feel at some point you will, that it is with your parents present.
Id be worried that he might be somewhat wild at this point with his emotions and who knows!!!!!

do that for me Something!!!!

also, how are you feeling this morning honey?


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll make sure my parents are with me or at least my dad. I don't trust H at all.

I'm feeling ok this morning. I'm really upset that he's chasing me though. I don't want it. I just want him to leave me alone and accept that he threw this M away and to let me live a better life now.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

He probably thinks you belong to him, or at the very least belong with him. 

We'll be able to know completely when you next update.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

He's now sitting on my parents front porch, texting me. He rang the doorbell twice. Not leaving. We might actually call the police soon.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

if that is what you want then do it.

youalready expressed that you didnt want to speak to him 
he she be respectful of that.

i wouldnt give it to much longer before you do call. he wont be expecting it!


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Huge boundary cross. 

If you already said you didn't want to see him he should honor your decision and wait until you're ready. 

Text him that he needs to go or you'll call the police. If he doesn't go after that then give the cops a ring because hes trespassing.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I called the cops about 20 minutes ago. H would keep saying he was going to leave, and then he would walk back up the driveway and write more texts. I feel really crappy that it has to happen this way. I just don't trust him...and I don't want to put myself or my family in danger.

I'm not sure if he left before they could find him or not. He's been gone for a while now. I just feel like crap right now.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

keep a VAR on you now in case you need it
also keep records of incidents like this


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> I called the cops about 20 minutes ago. H would keep saying he was going to leave, and then he would walk back up the driveway and write more texts. I feel really crappy that it has to happen this way. I just don't trust him...and I don't want to put myself or my family in danger.
> 
> I'm not sure if he left before they could find him or not. He's been gone for a while now. I just feel like crap right now.


You shouldn't

He is the cause of all of this, but his complexes won't let him sleep in the marital grave he dug. 

When you feel regretful, think of all the wh0res hes been sleeping with. Then coming home and touching you with the same hands he touched them.

That is disgusting

He is disgusting

Those wh0res are definitely disgusting

But none of this is your fault.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

you are in a tough spot right now.
it will take you sometime to clam down and regain your strength mentally and emotionally.
hopefully calling them got your point across that you are not playing games with him.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Well the cops had a face to face talk with him. He told the whole story like I did, but then said... that I had asked him to drive to my parents place so we could talk! What a liar! I'm so angry right now.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> Well the cops had a face to face talk with him. He told the whole story like I did, but then said... that I had asked him to drive to my parents place so we could talk! What a liar! I'm so angry right now.












Seems like his narcissist status is pretty much confirmed. 

It takes a certain kind of obsessiveness to lie to a cop's face so one can continue to stalk his wife instead of giving her space.

Still he should have been moved off the premises.


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

Something else, I'm so sorry for you. I've just got online and read your overnight(my timezone) dramas. I hope you're okay. Keep your family close. He is so selfish. I think you should make it clear to the police that he lied and he is essentially stalking you. They can't ignore that. It's a criminal offense.

Please take care.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

you have every right to be pissed.
thats so low of him.
jsut goes to show something that important that 
he acts like he cares to much about he even throws lies in there.
at least you seen it first hand.
what did you say to the officer when he said that?

what did he advise you to do about everything?


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Its possible to change. Will your husband change? Thats questionable because it all depends on how much you are willing to work and invest/lose. The cheater must realize that they have to give it all up, cold turkey. The BS needs to carry a lot and pull the WS through the fog as some cheaters are so deep theyll be lost forever. Your husband has changed the marriage forever, he needs to love you and only you and make you love him again. Definitely plausible, needs a lot of work, but most see it better to get out and accept your losses. Ultimately its for you to decide, fight or flight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Kasler...I can't believe he could say that to the cop. He's trying to get me back into his life, but he attempted to make me look like the liar.

Vegemite...thank you. I'm ok..just very stressed out now. It's hitting me now how psychotic my H is. I'm very worried about what will happen, but I can only take it day by day.

bkaydezz...he is a chronic liar. I can't believe I married this guy. Now that he's acting this way, it shows his true colours. When the officer told me that, I said "what!?" and then I laughed out of shock. And I said "I did not say that! he's lying"

cleanjerksnatch...I dont' think my H will ever change. He can't even give me enough respect to allow me time to myself. He has made everything chaotic and stressful now. He's forced me to call the cops, to feel threatened, and he's trying to divide my family now. 

I am very upset at how my H is acting. He is making my life more hell than he ever has before, and before it was bad. He even called the girl he had an A with last month and told her that he's losing his family, and I was stressing him out. But she ended up texting me and telling me...and said that she told him off pretty much and she's on my side (not sure if she's 100% being honest, but she said she doesn't agree with what he's doing) 

My H went to my sisters workplace to find her, and wouldn't stop asking her if he could talk to her....that he needed to talk to someone, and nobody would talk to him. She finally agreed because he wouldn't go away. He ended up asking her where she lived, and asked her if she lived with anybody (don't know why he'd ask that)....he also managed to get her phone number. She hasn't answered his calls or texts though. 

I'm getting sick inside just hearing about what he's doing. I feel violated and worn out from this.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> I am very upset at how my H is acting. He is making my life more hell than he ever has before, and before it was bad. He even called the girl he had an A with last month and told her that he's losing his family, and I was stressing him out. But she ended up texting me and telling me...and said that she told him off pretty much and she's on my side (not sure if she's 100% being honest, but she said she doesn't agree with what he's doing)


It would be funny if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

iheartlife said:


> It would be funny if it wasn't so sad.


It's pathetic. He's so pathetic. He just wants her to be his next doormat.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Thats why hes shooting for.

Or even worse he may be somehow thinking of making you jealous. If you're sister knows about the situation she should shut him down early.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Kasler said:


> Thats why hes shooting for.
> 
> Or even worse he may be somehow thinking of making you jealous. If you're sister knows about the situation she should shut him down early.


If he is trying to make me jealous, it's not going to work. 

My sister knew she made a mistake in giving him her number. She said that he was just bombarding her with questions and was not going to leave without her number. So she caved, because she wanted him to leave her alone. He texted her after saying not to tell anyone that they talked.

She ended up calling me as soon as she could, once he left. She knew not to talk to him anymore, and knows the whole situation now. He told her our "whole" situation in our M...but he minimized what he had done. He left out about 7 women he slept with from when I met him to now. Just to make my sister think that he was better. He even minimized an actual story and said he cheated so he could see his daughter. My sister didn't buy it.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Update:

Since I called the police, my H hasn't tried to contact me, and I don't know where he is, or what he's doing now. 

What's worse, is I've been starting to feel like I miss my H. I don't know how to feel about everything that has happened. I can't even believe all of this is happening. I'm scared that I'll want to go back to him. I don't want to, but I'm so stressed about everything I'm going to have to do (lawyers, etc.) and I feel bad for how he is being treated. Is this normal to feel? 

I guess he could charge me with kidnapping my children since I left my province to stay in another province without his consent too. This is not going well.

I'm so confused.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> Update:
> 
> Since I called the police, my H hasn't tried to contact me, and I don't know where he is, or what he's doing now.
> 
> ...



Yes. It is normal. I think that is the first act of emotion you feel after the anger.

You spent alot of time with this man and its obvious that you love him.
The waiting will do you better in the end.
When i left my ex i had many many mixed emotions, should i go back, did i do the right thin...and so on. Yes i did.
I took me many months to get past the guilt of leaving him, but i wouldnt change a second of it.
I love my life now and all the happiness that i feel.

This is really a case of time and emotions. You will feel like you are at a constant battle with yourself.
You know what you really want, you have done made that decision, to go back on it will only be easier for him and he will feel as if he has won.

Dont give into the guilt you feel.
Just realize that you are doing this not only for you benefit but for your childrens as well.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Hows it going something?


----------

